# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  TEST GAMBAR

## Anton Sukoco

test

----------


## arungtasik

Wah, koinya Pak Anton makannya merk Astor, hehehe

----------


## Rova

pompanya besar ya..

----------


## victor

astor, .............
pompa, ...........
gw apa yach........
hmmmmmmmmmmm.........
batu nya bulat2 ya om

----------


## limjohan

ada juice anggur juga ya omm  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Lagi test posting foto maksudnya ya oom... tiwas saya bingung...he3x...

----------


## rifatmk

kolamnya dalem 1,7 m, engga takut ikannya loncat atau ada yang kecebur
pakein pager om

----------


## victor

ikut test gambar, ini dapet pas penggalian tanah buat kolam

----------


## kerogawa

slamat om victor dapet fossil koi carp jaman dinosaurus.. he he  ::

----------


## victor

> slamat om victor dapet fossil koi carp jaman dinosaurus.. he he


terima kasih terima kasih   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koituren

> kolamnya dalem 1,7 m, engga takut ikannya loncat atau ada yang kecebur
> pakein pager om


tes juga ah...

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by rifatmk
> 
> kolamnya dalem 1,7 m, engga takut ikannya loncat atau ada yang kecebur
> pakein pager om
> 
> 
> tes juga ah...


om.... kawatnya kelihatan tuh  :P  :P  :P

----------


## koituren

> Originally Posted by koituren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rifatmk
> 
> ...


kalo ini

----------


## victor

wakakakakakkakakakakaka...........................
cakep ya om
payah tuh orang ada ikan loncat kagak di tangkep malah nyengir
wakakakakakakkakakakak............................  .
mana air di luar ember kagak banyak lagiiii....

----------


## kerogawa

mantab.. pas bener tu koi lagi loncat eh di poto..
nice moment.. ha ha
iya jg ya, tu orang malahan nyengir bukan nangkep..

----------


## koituren

> mantab.. pas bener tu koi lagi loncat eh di poto..
> nice moment.. ha ha
> iya jg ya, tu orang malahan nyengir bukan nangkep..


bukannya nyengir itu Om...
itu kena tampar ma koi nya...

----------


## dani

> tes juga ah...


om.... kawatnya kelihatan tuh  :P  :P  :P[/quote]
kalo ini
[/quote]

Wah! Fotografer handal...

----------


## arungtasik

ini judulnya stunt-koi  ::

----------


## koituren

Om mod..
gimana kalo di buatkan topic kusus momen2 sama koi kesayang

masih banyak lho..foto2 unik nya

----------


## rifatmk

> Om mod..
> gimana kalo di buatkan topic kusus momen2 sama koi kesayang
> 
> masih banyak lho..foto2 unik nya


keluarin semuanya om sama kolam punya om yang besar2 itu  ::

----------


## koituren

kolam yang mana??
msh newbie baru 2 bulan pelihara koi  :P

----------


## monscine

> Om mod..
> gimana kalo di buatkan topic kusus momen2 sama koi kesayang
> 
> masih banyak lho..foto2 unik nya


Setuju banget om koituren, saya dukung sekali   ::  , sampai2 saya bikin thread baru setelah liat thread ini seperti di link ini :

http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...177995#p177995

----------


## koituren

> Originally Posted by koituren
> 
> Om mod..
> gimana kalo di buatkan topic kusus momen2 sama koi kesayang
> 
> masih banyak lho..foto2 unik nya
> 
> 
> Setuju banget om koituren, saya dukung sekali   , sampai2 saya bikin thread baru setelah liat thread ini seperti di link ini :
> ...


cihuuyy..kalo ada mr.color pasti dukung neeh
mana ya mr.Color  ::

----------


## INdragonZ

wogh, fotnya keren" om, pasti sulit mau foto moment" seperti itu.

saia dukung dah.....   ::

----------

